# b14 rice?



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

well i saw this at the wendys in pomona: kinda nice, but you decide:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

pssshhhhhh we are rice affirmative. over and out. pshhhhhhh


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

That poor SE-L.......


You should have stolen that trunk bar for me.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i would bet money that its not an se-l...it prolly just has the trunk bar


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

damn good job on the body work there.

however the rear bumper, skirts, taillights and probably the front bumper should all be changed out.





NotAnotherHonda said:


> i would bet money that its not an se-l...it prolly just has the trunk bar


If he got rid of the SE-L taillights for those junky ass things then he should be stabbed.


----------



## NoWhere98 (Jan 6, 2005)

i dont think its an se-l, i see drums in the back


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NoWhere98 said:


> i dont think its an se-l, i see drums in the back


DING DING DING..... :thumbup:


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

good eye... im glad you all agree.... in the front it was even worse, but the owner came out so i had to run


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

did you have a digital camera handy for some reason or was this taken off your cell phone's camera?


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

nono, i always keep my camera handy... i love to spot rice. i usually dont post in this forum anymore, but it was a b14 so....


----------



## muchachomaloo (Aug 24, 2005)

undisputedly... Please inform them that the your local government called and they want there park bench back. If they don't have rear disk breaks they probally only got like exaust and maybe a new airfilter. If that. If you are gonna spend so much on the exterior of your car when you are not that big on cars and don't spend anything on performance that is just sad to me.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

muchachomaloo said:


> undisputedly... Please inform them that the your local government called and they want there park bench back. If they don't have rear disk breaks they probally only got like exaust and maybe a new airfilter. If that. If you are gonna spend so much on the exterior of your car when you are not that big on cars and don't spend anything on performance that is just sad to me.


That wing is in no way a park bench. Very close to the SKZ rear wing

differnt strokes for differnt folks. I'm not that fond of sleepers, but I can still respect the work that goes into them. Need a healthy dose of both.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

muchachomaloo said:


> undisputedly... Please inform them that the your local government called and they want there park bench back. If they don't have rear disk breaks they probally only got like exaust and maybe a new airfilter. If that. If you are gonna spend so much on the exterior of your car when you are not that big on cars and don't spend anything on performance that is just sad to me.


Wow, I wanna live around you. I wish our parks had carbon fiber benches. That'd be sweet. :thumbup:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

pete2.0 said:


>


Let me guess....these are all examples of "Ugly Rice!"


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

haha, that IS the SKZ wing


----------



## muchachomaloo (Aug 24, 2005)

Z_Spool said:


> Wow, I wanna live around you. I wish our parks had carbon fiber benches. That'd be sweet. :thumbup:


WE don't have them anymore they were all stolen and put on honda civics.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

muchachomaloo said:


> WE don't have them anymore they were all stolen and put on honda civics.


 pity.

After looking at the mods, I wouldn't be suprised if the owner is a NF member.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

wess said:


> DING DING DING..... :thumbup:



And black door handels!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Gimpp said:


> Let me guess....these are all examples of "Ugly Rice!"



LMAO... Or over cooked.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Gotta admit the wing looks good, but everything else


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

pete2.0 said:


>


lol WTF! :wtf:


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

2dr_Sentra said:


> lol WTF! :wtf:


Are you serious, or do we need to slap you?


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I opt for a slap. Anyone else?

:cheers:


----------



## gt30rb13 (Feb 4, 2006)

thats rice... sorry


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The body work looks like it's well done.
I'm not a big fan of some of the things that are done to it, but without seeing the motor or interior, I really can't judge it.

At least it doesn't have that nasty B14 rear bumper gap.


----------

